# Aquascaping Contest Members Choice Pt.2



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

These are the other 5 tanks in the contest, vote for your favorite. The other 10 can be found here Others in the contest

11









12









13









14









15


----------



## Ivanmx (Jun 4, 2008)

i think that the poll must be in just one post, because that way you can aprecciate all the tanks and vote just for the one you like it


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

The max is ten options per poll. Hence, the need for 2 polls.

I voted #11 because although it is simplistic and pure green, the effect is nice overall, and the rocks provide decent contrast.

#12 is nice, although it doesn't stand out at first because it is dark.

#13 is pretty, though a little linear. The vals were used well. A carpet could have completed the look.

#14 Is beautifully simple but the lighting makes it look bluish. I didn't notice it very much when I voted. All the aquascaping principles have been used well.

#15 is amazing! Excellent photography, excellent use of moss. The sand on the cliff I dislike a little, but the grass in the back is nice. I forget why I didn't pick it...


----------



## figo (Dec 28, 2006)

I have a couple of points that I would like to discuss here:

1st: I don't think that the Poll is completely fair due to the tanks are not shown in the same post. 

2nd: If you paid attention you can vote on the 1st post and in the 2nd post. So you can vote twice!!!! I don't think that it's fair because some people is voting in both posts.

Regards,


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

For about the 32 time, the poll is split due to the fact that polls are limited to 10. This is the only why I could do it. It is what it is.

2nd, We need to rely on the membership to use the honor system for voting in ONE poll, to bad that some folks cant follow directions and be honest in voting. Hope that clears it up.



figo said:


> I have a couple of points that I would like to discuss here:
> 
> 1st: I don't think that the Poll is completely fair due to the tanks are not shown in the same post.
> 
> ...


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Just FYI, the top 3 winners, runner-up, and members' choice have been officially posted in the Site Feedback forum in the TOTY 2010 thread.

I've asked the Administrators to unlock the contest entry forum so you can see all the entries, scape details, judges' comments, scores, etc... I'm not sure how long it will be until that forum unlocks.

-Dave


----------

